# BSO Shostakovich 6+7



## njk345 (Feb 14, 2016)

Does anyone know when the next Boston Symphony Shostakovich recording (6+7) is going to come out? I think the website said summer 2017 but obviously that’s passed...


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

no, but I'd be interested in knowing as well


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

njk345 said:


> Does anyone know when the next Boston Symphony Shostakovich recording (6+7) is going to come out? I think the website said summer 2017 but obviously that's passed...


The Presto site is one of the best one to check out on a regular bases, they have a section "new and upcoming release "


----------



## bluto32 (Apr 25, 2015)

Number 6 has already been released, but only as part of a large box set which came out in October:
https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/c...ra-complete-recordings-on-deutsche-grammophon
Hopefully 6&7 will come out together in a double album fairly soon.
Bluto


----------

